# Red Snapper???



## dragynfyer (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, my husband and I went fishing a few months back and caught some red snapper, cut them into fillets, and froze them. now I want to cook them. I would prefer it not be deep fried. My question is what are some good herbs or spices that go well with red snapper? any marinades? and also, any recipes? I am looking to make it with a side of rice and a fresh vegetable. keep in mind I have never cooked fish so any advice or anything would be appreciated.

And last question, the fillet's are completely frozen, about 6-8 in a baggy. how would i go about thawing the fish out without it going bad?

Any help is greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Red snapper is a very versatile fish, that can be prepared in innumerable ways. Personally, the last thing I would do is bread and deep fry it. Broiling, pan frying, and grilling are better approaches, IMO.

But let me address your other questions.

Fish should always be defrosted slowly, in the fridge. Do not use the oft-heard advice to defrost it under running water. Sure, it will defrost that way. And also leech out the flavor.

When you cook fish, by any method, the rule of thumb is to cook it ten minutes per inch of thickness, at the thickest point. Fish can dry out very quickly, and to go much past that point can ruin it's texture and flavor.

One problem that often occurs, especially with larger fish, is that the filet thickness tapers quickly as you move towards the tail. Best bet, in that circumstance, is to split the filets so you wind up cooking the thick portions together and the thin portions together. That way you get even cooking.

BTW, when catching my own I mostly leave them in the round. That way I keep my options open as to preparing them. Lots of snapper recipes start with whole fish.

But here's a couple of things you can do with the filets:

*Baked Red Snapper*

Arrange 3 thin slices of onion, speated into rings, in the bottom of a buttered large gratin dish. Arrange 1 pound red snapper filets over the onions in one layer, sprinkle them with salt and white pepper, and pour 1/4 cup olive oil over them.

In a bowl combine 1/2 cup each of dry white wine and veloute sauce made with fish stock. Pour the mixture over the filets and sprinkle with a couple tablespoons ground almonds. Top with 6 green pepper rings.

Bring the liquid to a boil, and transfer the dish to a 350F overn. Bake 15-20 minutes until fish flakes easily with a fork.

*Captain Bill's Baby Snapper Filets Marker 88*

Peel and thinly slice two tomatoes. Arrange the slices in 4 buttered individual gratin dishes and sprinkle each dish with three tablespoons fresh bread crumbs seasoned with salt and pepper. Divide 1 1/2 ounds small red snapper filets among the dishes.

In a suacepan combine 1/2 cup white Port, 1/2 stick butter, and 1 teaspoon lemon or lime juice. Cook the mixture over low heat until the butter melts, increase heat to moderate, and boil the mixture three minutes.

Divide the mixture among the filets and sprinkle each with two tablesoons freshly grated Parmesan and paprika to taste.

Bake the fish in a 500F oven for ten minutes.


----------

